

RentHop (YC S09) Video Pitch on Reuters - hussong
http://www.reuters.com/news/video?videoId=112441

======
christonog
$15,000 in revenue in the first month is impressive. I wonder how many
business dev and customer support people they need to want the 250K. It seems
that the business is healthy enough to hire based on revenue, which is what I
would do instead of getting funding. The hosting cost seems almost negligible
at this point, too.

~~~
rogerthat
_$15,000 in revenue in the first month is impressive._

Unless they made that up.

However, even if it's a fabricated figure (and I'm not saying that it is),
they would not be the first company to lie to the press to generate some hype.
I also don't believe it would be against the law, except perhaps if someone
were to rely solely upon that information to make a decision about whether to
invest in the company.

~~~
gruseom
_Unless they made that up._

I've met them and can assure you they're a lot smarter than that.

~~~
falsestprophet
Um, why wouldn't they make it up?

------
stanleydrew
I think I heard him say they are transitioning into lead-gen for brokers?
Isn't that kind of anathema to the no-fee idea? I suppose you could try to do
lead-gen only for so-called "no-fee brokers," but that seems hard to enforce.
This seems like a complete shift away from their original philosophy.

~~~
nobody_nowhere
I heard him say he's adding this, not transitioning to it. Why not do both?
Then you've still got revenue coming in from landlords listing direct, and
people who want to search for-fee listings can see those as well. As long as
they're transparent and respectful about it, there's no downside.

------
zaveri
Wonder how their YC application video was?

